# Yippee! Kona's Album Has Started!



## Petsrlove (Dec 21, 2011)

I am not getting pup


----------



## Petsrlove (Dec 21, 2011)

Ok...told you I was not computer savvy... Album should be up and running now...Sorry


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Kona is very very beautiful.


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Kona is absolutely stunning! What a beaut!


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh he is just so scrummy- just love him, he is one of my fav's on here


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

:love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes:


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Kona is so Gorgeous!


----------



## Petsrlove (Dec 21, 2011)

Kindof bummed...Some of the pics are blurry when enlarged  Must be the quality of pics from breeder. But its ok, when he comes home in a few days, I will post tons of GREAT quality pics..hoto::twothumbs:


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

He has amazing colouring - methinks JOJO will be sending you a message to include Kona in her coat colour catalogue! Cannot wait for pictures of his homecoming!


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Stunning little pup!

Broody broody broody broody.... gah!


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Absolutely stunning!!!!! xxx


----------



## bagelverse (Jan 20, 2010)

Kona is lovely. Very similiar coloring to Quica. 
https://picasaweb.google.com/115302119699294913483/QuicaFallTrim


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Love him he's so gorgeous x


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

I can only repeat what most folk are saying which is that he is stunning!


----------

